# Toy Soldier Nutcracker



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, it's that time of year… or at least it's getting close.

My Mother is a big fan of the toy soldier nutcrackers, and has been collecting them for years. The ones she gets are most likely made in China or some other far off foreign land, and from what I can tell seem to be fairly simple.

I want to make one of these for my mother this year, and ran across an article in FWW that I think is going to get me started in the right direction.

Has anyone here used this plan before, and if so are there any pointers or tips you could offer to make the assembly/creation of this toy soldier go better for me?

Here is the article on google docs.
https://docs.google.com/fileview?id=0B0gQzkybFqE-Njg5OTUxOGEtZGQ2My00NGRiLTkxYjgtMTJlMjdmNjMwY2Yx&hl=en&authkey=CIT99B8


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow. That is a pretty impressive build. It would take me quite a while to make one of these, but if it were for my mother it would be worth it.

I can't offer any suggestions I just wanted to wish you the best of luck with it.

Let us know how it goes.

Jerry


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Well… i turned my first one out today, I made it half the size as the one in the article, and I still need to do some sanding then the paint, but I am quite pleased with the results so far. What do you think?


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice looking. Can't wait to see how it turns out after painting it.


----------



## woodArtz (Jan 12, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## seanmeighan (Dec 5, 2011)

I made two nine foot tall nutcrackers out of plywood, pvc pipe, wood and styrofoam. you can see them here
www.meighan.net/nutcrackers

not a wood turning project, but they came out nice


----------



## deebee (Jan 14, 2015)

Thank you so much for posting this. I have been looking for a set of plans for a detailed, good looking wooden nutcracker of this approximate size, and this one fits the bill perfectly.


----------



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi seems you are on the right track with making nut crackers. I really have enjoyed making a bunch of them in different themes. If you would like go to MY PROJECTS to see some of my ideas. Most of these are appx. 24" tall. Made for my kids and some friends.


----------

